# Got a unique request from my man, how would you feel about it?



## Angelone (Jan 16, 2017)

I am engaged and really happy with my man, however in less than a week he will be taking a trip for work for two weeks. Not an issue, but he asked if before he goes if he could take a few pairs of my underwear with him. 

He has never made a request like this before and I told him I would think about it. Does this seem strange to you, or is it a more normal request guys can make? He is only the second man I have been with so I don't know really.


----------



## 225985 (Dec 29, 2015)

Guy here. It depends. 

Does he want them clean or worn by you for a day?

If clean , he might wear them. Not good. 

If worn, he wants your scent. Good.

BTW, it's not common but not unique.


----------



## Cooper (Apr 18, 2008)

Also a guy here......I'm a sniffer, scents are very important to me, but the smell of a woman's dirty panties has never been a turn on. I have never considered having taking a pair with me, now a woman's pillow smell, or her sleeping shirt, that's a turn on for me. But we are all different, your guy may like the day old musty smell. lol You better mark them front and back, you wouldn't want him to lay the wrong side on his face!

Why didn't you ask what he wanted them for? I would guess he wants them for masturbation, but as blueinbr mentioned, if he wants a clean pair to wear then that's an entirely different scenario and something you two need to discuss and come to terms about.


----------



## 225985 (Dec 29, 2015)

Cooper said:


> Also a guy here......I'm a sniffer, scents are very important to me, but the smell of a woman's dirty panties has never been a turn on. I have never considered having taking a pair with me, now a woman's pillow smell, or her sleeping shirt, that's a turn on for me. But we are all different, your guy may like the day old musty smell. lol You better mark them front and back, you wouldn't want him to lay the wrong side on his face!
> 
> Why didn't you ask what he wanted them for? I would guess he wants them for masturbation, but as blueinbr mentioned, if he wants a clean pair to wear then that's an entirely different scenario and something you two need to discuss and come to terms about.




She said he wants a "few" pair. I am leaning towards he wants to wear them. 

You are right. She should ask.


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

"You better mark them front and back, you wouldn't want him to lay the wrong side on his face!"

Gutbusting!

I would simply ask him what he intends to do with them.

One poster took his wife's shabby undies to a store and bought new ones. He didn't know what size she wore. In that case, please send him with CLEAN ones.


----------



## heartbroken50 (Aug 9, 2016)

Assuming he's not planning to wear them, I'd be flattered that he wants to have a piece of you with him. Scent can be a powerful turn on for some people and it just guarantees that he'll be thinking of you when he takes care of his own needs while away. 

I think it's a great way to share intimacy while separated. Yes, I have provided panties before, and it can be lots of fun.

I think it's a lot more common than many people think. Certainly there is a ton of information online about panty fetish, so there must be a rather large audience.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*In tacit agreement with those who say that if he's indeed wearing them, then the dude's got some real problems!

Still not a real big fan of sniffing the worn panties of my lady as I have way too many other intrinsic things about her to picque my interest in her when I'm away from her!

When I need that aromatic pleasure of hers, I'll just get it whenever I'm engaged in a nice, long invigorating session of oral with her!*


----------



## Livvie (Jan 20, 2014)

The odd thing is that he asked for a few...


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

Livvie said:


> The odd thing is that he asked for a few...


ebay


----------



## Satya (Jun 22, 2012)

I ask Odo to give me a T-shirt he's worn to bed so I can bring it when I travel for work. I lay it on my pillow so I can smell him. It helps me to sleep. 

If that's the sort of reason your man is making his request, I see nothing wrong with it. 

Why don't you just ask him?


----------



## GuyInColorado (Dec 26, 2015)

It's weird. I'd be asking my girl to send me pics each day of what's she wearing down there, which she almost does daily anyways. Now that's hot.


----------



## Yeswecan (Jul 25, 2014)

An item with my W perfume works for me. Everybody has their thing I guess.


----------



## UnicornCupcake (Dec 8, 2016)

I think this is a pretty harmless request so I'd tread very carefully not to judge or scare him off of trying anything new.

I think ***** smell is to men what an old t-shirt is to us: i.e., good. 

Give him the panties.


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

Angelone said:


> Not an issue, but he asked if before he goes if he could take a few pairs of my underwear with him.


A guy here...

If he was going to do anything "creepy" or "disturbing" with them, he would have taken them from you WITHOUT asking. The fact that he asked likely means he wants something of yours to simply help him enjoy fantasizing about you while away. In my opinion sending underwear is much safer than sending him with nude/seminude photos of you wearing this underwear. 

If your underwear becomes lost or stolen, no big deal. If nude photos of you become lost or stolen, that can be rather traumatic. 

Also keep in mind that "underwear" can be a very general term to include bras or any item of lingerie. You could even send him on his trip with something you have not even worn yet and ask him to imagine you in it like some sexy stockings.

If I could make a suggestion, go buy some new sexy underwear that you have not worn yet, and send him with that. Choose something rather racy so his imagination will run wild! This way you are kind of in control a little more of "what" he can do with them in the event you fear he wants to sniff them or something that makes you uncomfortable in any way.

Badsanta


----------



## 225985 (Dec 29, 2015)

badsanta said:


> A guy here...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You don't know he won't do something creepy. Maybe he likes to have prostitutes dress in his GF's panties. 

Why would he need a FEW pair?


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

blueinbr said:


> You don't know he won't do something creepy. Maybe he likes to have prostitutes dress in his GF's panties.
> 
> Why would he need a FEW pair?


Excuse me Ma'am, stand here for just a moment and let me measure you... 










Hmmmmm, I'm looking for someone that is more of a different size and will not mind dressing up in cloths that I will provide. Can you help?

...wait a minute on the other hand I have a variety of things you can try on, good thing I brought with me multiple options, for sure one will fit!


SERIOUSLY? 


Ummm, I imagine it is more like each item will only be good for a one-time use and then he does not have time to do any laundry while traveling. So I think the fact he wants more than one item, means he plans to be all alone and "go all the way" with each item if you know what I mean. 

Badsanta


----------



## 225985 (Dec 29, 2015)

UnicornCupcake said:


> I think this is a pretty harmless request so I'd tread very carefully not to judge or scare him off of trying anything new.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




She has every right to both ask and judge him.


----------



## browser (Oct 26, 2016)

He wants to use them to wipe his cum off his belly.

Doesn't want to waste the hotel towels on it, you only get so many.


----------



## 269370 (Dec 17, 2016)

Angelone said:


> I am engaged and really happy with my man, however in less than a week he will be taking a trip for work for two weeks. Not an issue, but he asked if before he goes if he could take a few pairs of my underwear with him.
> 
> He has never made a request like this before and I told him I would think about it. Does this seem strange to you, or is it a more normal request guys can make? He is only the second man I have been with so I don't know really.


Completely normal (from a guy's perspective). He wants to take a bit of "you", with him. 
Smell is very personal & plays a huge part in what attracts us to the other person.
On the other hand, if you are uncomfortable about it, you don't have to give them to him and can tell him to wait till he gets back.

If he wanted to wear women's underwear, it's much easier to buy, than ask your fiancee. Some have really wild imagination..


----------



## 225985 (Dec 29, 2015)

browser said:


> He wants to use them to wipe his cum off his belly.
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't want to waste the hotel towels on it, you only get so many.




When he is finished he can put them in his lunch bag.


----------



## browser (Oct 26, 2016)

blueinbr said:


> When he is finished he can put them in his lunch bag.


Did the op say they were edible underwear?


----------



## 225985 (Dec 29, 2015)

inmyprime said:


> Completely normal (from a guy's perspective). He wants to take a bit of "you", with him.
> 
> Smell is very personal & plays a huge part in what attracts us to the other person.
> 
> ...




Not really. You just don't understand fetishes. Smelling random panties- yech. Smelling her panties- hot. 

He gets pleasure in wearing HER panties, not panties bought by him from Walmart. 

I doubt OP will return so we never will know if he wanted then clean or scented.


----------



## browser (Oct 26, 2016)

blueinbr said:


> I doubt OP will return so we never will know if he wanted then clean or scented.


But I need CLOSURE! 

:frown2:


----------



## 269370 (Dec 17, 2016)

blueinbr said:


> Not really. You just don't understand fetishes. Smelling random panties- yech. Smelling her panties- hot.
> 
> He gets pleasure in wearing HER panties, not panties bought by him from Walmart.
> 
> I doubt OP will return so we never will know if he wanted then clean or scented.


I understand fetishes (well, I know that they _exis_t, I can't say I understand what some of them _feel_ like). I also understand probabilities and don't immediately feel there is a need to freak the OP out and assume the worst, when it could just be a harmless thing. A lot of men, including myself, adore the smell of their partner.


----------



## 269370 (Dec 17, 2016)

browser said:


> But I need CLOSURE!
> 
> :frown2:


Haha, scented panties is a big business in Japan apparently. I watched a programme once about models whose job is to "scent" the panties. What a stressful job this must be..putting them on and off all day long.


----------



## Angelone (Jan 16, 2017)

So I talked to him and he said he wants some worn ones to keep with him.


----------



## 225985 (Dec 29, 2015)

inmyprime said:


> Haha, scented panties is a big business in Japan apparently. I watched a programme once about models whose job is to "scent" the panties. What a stressful job this must be..putting them on and off all day long.




They sell them in vending machines in Japan.


----------



## 225985 (Dec 29, 2015)

Angelone said:


> So I talked to him and he said he wants some worn ones to keep with him.




Wow. Good news. He thinks your HOT. 

Skype with him when he is in the hotel room.


----------



## 225985 (Dec 29, 2015)

browser said:


> Did the op say they were edible underwear?




Didn't you read the semen filled underwear in lunch bag thread?


----------



## browser (Oct 26, 2016)

blueinbr said:


> Didn't you read the semen filled underwear in lunch bag thread?


Stop! Reading this thread makes me hungry.


----------



## *Deidre* (Feb 7, 2016)

I would give them to him to take, it would be an unusual request, but personally, I wouldn't read into it.


----------



## 269370 (Dec 17, 2016)

browser said:


> But I need CLOSURE!
> 
> :frown2:





Angelone said:


> So I talked to him and he said he wants some worn ones to keep with him.


Happy ending? :wink2:


----------



## ulyssesheart (Jan 7, 2017)

blueinbr said:


> When he is finished he can put them in his lunch bag.


Don't start that 3 cylinder steam engine up on her post.


----------



## 225985 (Dec 29, 2015)

inmyprime said:


> Happy ending? :wink2:




Um. He asked for a few pairs, so I expect many happy endings.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

MODERATOR WARNING 

Stop the threadjacks please.


----------



## Angelone (Jan 16, 2017)

I told him I'd make him a deal. He can take whatever pair is in the laundry hamper and before he goes I'll put whatever I had been wearing for the day in his coat pocket. He was happy.


----------



## browser (Oct 26, 2016)

Hope he doesn't get a pat down by the TSA. I can picture the agent pulling out the panties from his coat and saying "So what have we here?"


----------



## tropicalbeachiwish (Jun 1, 2016)

browser said:


> Hope he doesn't get a pat down by the TSA. I can picture the agent pulling out the panties from his coat and saying "So what have we here?"


:rofl:

I'm sure it wouldn't be the first time. Whenever we travel, I always have my husband put the adult stuff in his bag. :grin2:


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

It seems odd that you cant ask him. He is the only one who will know.


----------



## Angelone (Jan 16, 2017)

Just thought I'd give a belated update. So the day before he left he grabbed a pair he wanted, we went out to eat and I took another pair. During our evening I went to the restroom, switched undies then when I got back I put the ones I was wearing in his pocket lol. He left and had a great time. He is back now and said he can just keep them for whenever he wants.


----------



## Spicy (Jun 18, 2016)

I guess I'm a mass weirdo. The first time I had to be away from DH I took a pair of his workout undies (the tight Lycra kind?) CLEANNNNN, and a tshirt of his to sleep in, CLEANNNNN and sprayed his cologne on the shirt. I wore both after my shower at night while I was away. I missed him SO much.

Before him I had never heard of people selling women's dirty underware. I totally didn't believe him. There they are on Craigslist! Really???? I could have retired already! >


----------



## Marc878 (Aug 26, 2015)

I don't think it's a problem unless he was to take a pair of your high heels too. :scratchhead:


----------

